# Help, players being sidetracked in Shelter!



## kumagroo (Feb 15, 2010)

So, after the meeting at the War Council when the gnome from Sindaire says something along the lines of: "I know right where the Torch is, but it's in an area of raining fire and walking dead so I don't know how you could get it" and so forth COMBINED with the clue left by seela Etinifi in the Sunken Temple and, well, can't blame this group of players that they immediately want to get the Burning Torch in Sindaire.  I can hold them through the storm, but they have no interest in Dassen (Path 4) and instead think that the clues should lead them to Sindaire.  Any in-game, non-heavy-handed ideas on how to steer them right?

P.S. Sorry for the massacre of proper names in this post.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 15, 2010)

Depends how brave you are.

Express on 'em how important the mission to Dassen is, and how there will be a Ragesian army in Seaquen by breakfast time if they don't do it. If they still choose to do it - have the Ragesian army turn up and destroy Seaquen while they're away!

Means a bit more work for you later on, but could be a fantastic way to show 'em that the campaign lets you make these choices - and lets you get things wrong.  

Your ownly real issue, of course, is that _Tears of the Burning Sky_ is some way off being released yet - so you might find yourself in the unfortunate position of working from the 3.5 version and converting it on the fly.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 15, 2010)

The Seaquen council could just deny them. Xavious would probably be bluntest about it.

"No, you've been here for, what, a week? There's no way we're trusting you with this. We're sending our best people on this mission, mages who have trained at the Lyceum for ten years or more, and warriors who served under me who I know I can trust. It's not like you can just go an waltz into a miles-wide firestorm. If you go you'll just get yourselves killed and that's no use to any of us. 

"If you want to _help_, rather than pander to your own pride, we could use some bodyguards for a diplomatic envoy we're sending to Dassen."


----------

